# [Kurzreview] Cooltek W2



## Caduzzz (31. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Einleitung*

Hallo,
dem einen oder anderen dürfte ich hier im Forum vielleicht bekannt sein als Gehäuseinteressierter User und da das Cooltek „W2“ jetzt mein sechstes Gehäuse in fünf Jahren ist, habe ich mich doch mal durchgerungen ein, wenigstens kurzes, Review zu verfassen. Mangelndes Phototalent und fehlende Kamera bitte ich zu entschuldigen, aber für Anregungen, Kritik und Fragen bin ich natürlich dankbar.

Cooltek mag den meisten von euch vor allem für seine HTPC „Coolcube“ Serie oder dem „Antiphon“ bekannt sein; seit der Kooperation mit Jonsbo sind weitere schlichte Gehäuse auf den Markt gekommen wie die „U“, „UMX“ und „W“ Serie.
Nach dem „W1“ für Mini-ITX Systeme kommt jetzt der größere Ableger, das „W2“. Welches es auch in Silber und jeweils auch mit Fenster gibt.

Cooltek gibt folgende Werte für das „W2“ an:​ 
Mainboard: XL-ATX, ATX, M-ATX, Mini-ATX
Netzteil: ATX
Höhe x Breite x Tiefe: 385 x 278 x 395 mm
5,25“ Schacht: 1x Rückseite (!)
3,5“ intern: 3x
2,5“ intern: 3x
Gehäuselüfter (Rückseite): 1 x 120mm
Gehäuselüfter (Front): 2 x 140mm (2 x 120mm), 1x 80mm (optional)
Gehäuselüfter (Boden): 2 x 120mm (optional)
Max. Länge Grafikkarte: 295 mm (320mm bei entferntem Lüfter)
Max. Höhe CPU Kühler: 163mm​ 
*Auf den ersten Blick*

Geliefert wird das Gehäuse ein einem brauen Karton, auf welchem ausführlich sämtliche wichtige Gehäuseinformationen stehen. Innen ist das Gehäuse sehr gut mit Schaumstoff gesichert, nur noch eine Kunststofftüte entfernen und das Gehäuse steht vor einem. Des Weiteren sind im Karton noch ein Beutel mit dem Handbuch, einem Staubfilter und ein Päckchen mit Schrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ ​ 












Das „W2“ wirkt sehr edel! Das schwarze Aluminium macht schon so einiges her (außen Aluminium, innen Stahlgerüst)Front, linke Seite, Deckel sind absolut „clean“, kein Mesh, keine Laufwerksblenden. Auf der rechten Seite sind in Bodennähe die Lüftungsschlitze für das Netzteil sichtbar sowie I/O Panel und USB Anschlüsse, die Rückseite bietet erst einmal kaum Überraschungen…bis auf den Slot zur ungewöhnlichen Laufwerksmontage und ein Schalter für die interne Lüftersteuerung.
Der Boden ist auf der Netzteilseite geschlossen, auf der anderen Seite ist der Boden offen, aber auch hier ist ein Staubfilter, welcher sich leider nicht einfach herausziehen sondern sich nur bei gedrehtem Gehäuse entnehmen lässt. ​



*Auf den ersten Blick nach innen*

Nimmt man die Seitenteile ab erkennt man sehr gut die zwei Kammern im Inneren. Die Seitenteile werden mit einem Klippsystem gehalten und liegen an dem Gehäuserahmen auf weichem Moosgummi. Dieses Haltesystem funktioniert bei dem „W2“ sehr gut – die Seitenteile sitzen sehr gut und haben keinerlei Spiel, so dass nichts klappert.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 















Beide 









Beide Seitenteile sind schön Verwindungssteif, nichts wabbelt oder biegt sich. Links ist klassisch Platz für Mainboard mit CPU Kühler, Grafikkarte. Rechts hingegen wird das Netzteil platziert, die Festplatten verstaut und Platz für eine CD/DVD Laufwerk wäre auch vorhanden.
Vorne sieht man, dass die Staubfilter der Lüfter jeweils mit 2 Magneten sowie den Lüfterschrauben befestigt werden. Vorne rechts oben sind die Befestigungslöcher für den optionalen 80mm Lüfter erkennbar.


​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Einbau der Hardware + Lüfter*

Das „W2“ bietet keinerlei „werkzeuglose Montage“, alles wie Festplattenkäfige ist verschraubt und muss vorher gelöst werden. So also der Festplattenkäfig für bis zu drei 2,5“ Festplatten und auch der andere Halter, der wahlweise mit dem DVD Laufwerk und einer 3,5“ Festplatte belegt werden kann oder aber auch alternativ mit zwei 3,5“ Laufwerken.
Würde man ein DVD Laufwerk einbauen würde sich dies nach hinten öffnen, bitte bedenkt dies bei der Standortwahl bzw. die Häufigkeit des Gebrauchs.
Wenn einem die Anzahl der Plätze für Festplatten noch zu gering ist kann man noch eine 3,5“ auf der linken Seite auf dem Boden verschrauben.

Auch gibt es eine Blende welche die Schrauben der PCI Slot Halterungen verdeckt, diese muss zuerst entfernt werden.
Das Netzteil wird in die rechte Kammer geschoben und liegt entkoppelt auf Gummipuffern; auf der Innenseite des Gehäuses wird das Netzteil mit einer Moosgummischicht entkoppelt. Anschließend kommt der mitgelieferte Staubfilter auf das Netzteil, welcher mit seinen Magneten sehr gut sitzt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bisher lässt sich sagen, dass es absolut keine scharfen Kanten gibt. Alles ist entgratet, abgerundet und passgenau.
Leider fallen doch hier und da kleine Fehler auf, die anscheinend von der Endmontage her rühren, d.h. einige Schrauben sind ein wenig zu fest angezogen, so dass sich die Farbe vom Rahmen löste. Da diese aber im Innenraum sind oder hinten, und somit nicht sichtbar, sind diese wirklich kleinen Stellen verschmerzbar.




Der Einbau der Hardware an sich ist absolut unproblematisch, ausreichend Kabeldurchführungen sind vorhanden. Möchte man Grafikkarten bis 320mm einsetzen muss dazu der Lüfter entfernt werden.
Die drei mitgelieferten Lüfter sind alle an die integrierte Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, welche auf der Rückseite mit einem kleinen Schalter bedienbar ist (Einstellungen: „Low“, „Stop“, „High“).

Auf der Rückseite ist nur Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter, über diesem sind noch weitere Lüftungsschlitze sowie 2 Schlauchdurchführungen. In der Front sind zwei Plätze für 140mm Lüfter mitsamt Befestigungslöchern sowie diverse Montagemöglichkeiten für Radiatoren, welche auf der Innenseite verbaut werden können. 120mm Lüfter in der Front könnten auch befestigt werden, allerdings "nur" mit flachen Lüfterschrauben, da sonst der mitgelieferte Staubfilter nicht richtig sitzen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Frontstaubfilter mit zwei Magneten _über _den Lüfterschrauben liegen, könnten eventuell Entkoppler aus Gummi nicht benutzt werden, da sich sonst an zwei Ecken der Filter zu stark biegt, auch wenn dieser relativ flexibel ist. Die Magneten halten sehr gut, da klappert nichts!

Wenn man möchte kann man auch zwei 120mm Lüfter am Boden einbauen, sowie einen 80mm Lüfter um die rechte Kammer mit den Festplatten zu belüften.

Zu den mitgelieferten Lüftern kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, zumindest scheinen sie etwas anders zu sein als die die man sonst einzeln von Cooltek erwerben kann. Auch steht leider nirgend was genau bzw. wieviel Volt die Lüfter bei der internen Lüftersteuerung erhalten. 
Da ich keinerlei Messgeräte hier habe kann ich nur von meinem Gehör und den üblichen Werten ausgehen. Nach der Lautstärke und dem Luftzug der Lüfter würde ich von 12V = „high“ und 5V =“ low“ ausgehen. Ich habe aber vor demnächst nochmal bei Cooltek nach zu fragen in der Hoffnung Werte zu erhalten.

Aber, dickes aber im positiven Sinne, die 3 Lüfter sind unter der Einstellung „low“ wirklich sehr leise, wobei der 120mm Lüfter nur noch sehr wenig Luft schaufelt, die 140mm Lüfter hingegen noch angenehm viel.
Mit der Einstellung „High“ sind die Lüfter hörbar, schaufeln ordentlich Luft, aber nicht laut. Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, mithilfe meiner Messinstrumente, meine Ohren, ich bin teilweise sehr geräuschempfindlich bzw. das Empfinden von Lautheit ist auch sehr subjektiv.

(Mit viel, viel handwerklichem Geschick könnte man vielleicht auch im Deckel ein bis zwei Lüfteröffnungen für 120mm Lüfter nachrüsten. Allerdings könnten sich dahingehend Probleme entwickeln, je nach Anzahl und Position, dass die potentiellen Lüfter die Kabeldurchführungen oder ausladende Kühlkörpern zu sehr blockieren. Alles ohne Gewähr.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Offiziell kann man CPU Kühler bis 163mm Höhe verbauen; mein Prolimatech Megahalms ist 159mm hoch. So wie ich das einschätze sind 163mm Höhe für CPU Kühler wirklich das Maximum.
Auf der rechten Seite geht die Festplattenmontage absolut problemlos. Ausreichend Platz für Kabelmanagement ist vorhanden; ich habe nur grob gemessen, aber es waren so etwa 90mm (!). Das Dürfte reichen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zusammenfassung*


Ein Gehäusevergleich ist manchmal ein Vergleich von Äpfel und Birnen. Jeder, gerade wie hier im PCGH-Forum, hat andere Vorstellungen und Ansprüche an ein Gehäuse, sowie auch ganz unterschiedliche Hardware. Jeder hat einen ganz anderen Geschmack. Ich hoffe ich kann einigermaßen neutral Dinge die mir z.B. wichtig sind hier auf das Gehäuse übertragen.

Positiv:
- Ausreichend Lüfterplätze vorhanden
- Staubfilter für alle relevanten Lüfter, Boden und Netzteil
- Bis XL-ATX Mainboards 
- Sehr kompaktes Gehäuse
- Leise Lüfter mit integrierter Lüftersteuerung auf „low“
- Platz für durchschnittlich viele Festplatten
- Aluminiumaußenhülle sieht sehr edel aus
- Keine scharfen Kanten 
- Seitenteile, Festplattenkäfige und Blenden sehr verwindungssteif
- Moosgummi und Entkoppler für Seitenteile und Netzteil
- Aufgrund fehlenden Meshs und weiterer Öffnungen sehr gut für „Silentsysteme“ geeignet
- Ausreichend Platz für gängige CPU Kühler und Grafikkarten
- Platz für einen Radiator innen anstatt der zwei 140mm Lüfter


Neutral: 
- Keine werkzeuglose Montage
- Staubfilter am Boden ist gut, aber nicht praktisch zu entfernen
- Rückseite: „nur“ Montagelöcher für 120mm Lüfter
- Platz nur für ein CD/DVD Laufwerk, welches sich nach hinten öffnet
- Zwei 120mm anstatt der der 140mm Lüfter in der Front lassen sich befestigen, aber bei Benutzung der  mit ge-
  lieferten Staubfilter kann es sein, dass diese nicht richtig sitzen (flache Lüfterschrauben benutzen)


Negativ:
- Einige Schrauben bei Endmontage zu fest gedreht, so dass sich Farbe löste


*Persönliches Fazit:*

Für mich können PC Gehäuse, mittlerweile, gar nicht schlicht bzw. „clean“ genug sein. Das Alu sieht wirklich sehr edel aus! Ich bin schwer begeistert, es ist wirklich ausreichend Platz für viele gängige CPU Kühler und Grafikkarten. Dank des Zwei-Kammer-Systems kann man sich einen sehr aufgeräumten Innenraum schaffen. Das es nur einen Platz für eine DVD Laufwerk gibt bzw. dessen andersartige Positionierung ist mir persönlich total egal, da ich für die wenige Male ein Externes DVD-Laufwerk benutze. Auch stört mich die werkzeuglose Montage nicht im Geringsten, aber auch dieses muss jeder selbst beurteilen und einschätzen wie oft man ein DVD Laufwerk benutzt oder die Festplatten wechselt.

Lediglich ist das „W2“ ein bisschen breiter als ich es mir, trotz ausmessen vorher, vorgestellt habe.

Warum habe ich nicht mit Prime etc. getestet? Zum einem habe ich nur ganz durchschnittliche Hardware, welche so einige Spiele halt nur begrenzt darstellen würden bzw. wären dann die ermittelten Werte vermutlich wenig aussagekräftig. Für mich soll ein System außen „clean“, innen aufgeräumt, leise und meinen Ansprüchen genügen. Dass man mit dem „W2“ keine Kälterekorde bei übertakteter Hardware bricht dürfte klar sein, aber da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt: Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Wer mehr Platz für Lüfter oder Radiatoren braucht greift vermutlich eher zu einem anderen Gehäuse.

Ich hoffe die bearbeiteten Handyphotos können einen ersten Einblick geben, sollte es Fragen geben, werde ich natürlich versuchen diese zu beantworten.

Also wer ein „cleanes“ Gehäuse sucht, welches wirklich gut verarbeitet ist, einen gewissen edlen Touch hat und wer sich womöglich ein leises System aufbauen möchte, für denjenigen ist das „W2“ durchaus mehr als einen Blick wert!

Danke euch für’s lesen, und vor allem, DANKE an meine Freundin, die meine Basteleien immer mit viel Geduld und Humor begleitet.

Nachtrag: Auf Rückfrage bei Cooltek wurde mir bestätigt, dass die Enstellungen der internen Lüftersteuerung "high"=12V und "low"=5V sind.

W2 im Preisvergleich, W2 bei Cooltek


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich möchte noch auf den, sehr guten, Sammelthread zum W2 von Reaver1988 im Luxx verweisen! Ich habe dort keinen Account, aber vielleicht kann ja mal jemand in meinem Namen grüßen und "Danke" sagen


----------



## Oozy (31. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für den kurzen Test! Das Gehäuse gefällt mir recht gut und bin noch am Überlegen, ob es nicht doch mein nächstes Gehäuse werden wird.


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

Schönes Review 

Ein wesentlich schöneres Würfelgehäuse als zbsp. das Corsair 540 Air.


----------



## Caduzzz (31. August 2014)

Danke 

Ja, die indirekten Konkurrenten in diesem "Würfeldesign" dürften das Corsair Carbide Air 540 und das Fractal Design Node 804 ("nur" M-ATX) sein . Wobei das W2 noch schmaler als diese beiden Gehäuse ist, aber nicht den gleichen "Airflow" bieten kann.


----------



## Ion (3. September 2014)

Kurze Bemerkung, ich habe den vielen Rand den du bemängelt hast bei dir im Beitrag oben entfernt.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2014)

Hallo

Wie viele Lüfter kann man mit der internen Steuerung den regeln?


----------



## Caduzzz (4. September 2014)

Hi Ralle@

 man kann drei Lüfter anschließen, Strom per SATA Stecker.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. September 2014)

Danke

Das Case gefällt mir sehr, werds mir holen und mein SLI da drinnen verbauen.


----------



## DonRottweiler (13. September 2014)

schöner Test, danke.

Ich bin auch drauf und dran mir das Gehäuse zu holen.

Weiß jemand ob es das Seitenteil für die Hauptkammer auch einzeln gibt?
Hätte gern die Version mit Fenster aber mit der Option auch das fensterlose Seitenteil ranzumachen.


----------



## donma08 (13. September 2014)

Kann direkt bei Cooltek bezogen werden. Hatte per Mail mal angefragt


----------



## Caduzzz (13. September 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Kann direkt bei Cooltek bezogen werden. Hatte per Mail mal angefragt


 
 Cool, danke für die Info! Cooltek hätte ich auch empfohlen; die waren immer sehr nett wenn ich nach irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen von Gehäusen gefragt habe.


----------



## DonRottweiler (16. September 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Kann direkt bei Cooltek bezogen werden. Hatte per Mail mal angefragt


super danke. Hattest du auch einen Preis erfragt?


----------



## donma08 (16. September 2014)

Ne, damals war das Gehäuse auch noch gar nicht draußen bzw. dessen Preis bekannt. Wollte eben auch nur vorab wissen ob ich mir die geschlossene Variante hole und dann ein Window jederzeit nachrüsten kann - dies wurde bejaht


----------



## Goyoma (16. September 2014)

Cooles Review 

Ein schickes kleines Case, gefällt mir!


----------



## krankyphobious (18. September 2014)

Besitze ich seit ner Woche, macht einen unglaublich robusten Eindruck, sieht aus wie Teufels kleiner & geheimer Panzerschrank 
Dadurch, dass das Netzteil, Laufwerk, die Festplatten und Kabel hinter der anderen Seitenwand versteckt sind, macht einen viel ordentlicheren Eindruck im Innenraum.
Auch sind die Lüfter wirklich sehr leise!


----------



## Caduzzz (24. November 2014)

Hm, nach der Umstellung sind die Bilder und Text verschoben und verrückt. Wenn der Sturm sich gelegt hat werde ich das ganze mal überarbeiten..

Nach ein wenig Bastelei sind die mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter wieder in der Front bei 5V  ("Lüftersteuerung "Low") und: sie sind Gold wert, für 5V genug Luftzug und wirklich leise, bin weiterhin sehr positiv überrascht von den beiden Lüftern


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. November 2014)

Sieht ordentlich aus. Wenn ich meinen Rechner bald "upgrade", hoffe ich mal, dass sich dann solch ein Gehäuse ergibt.
Wobei die Waküfreundlichkeit ja nicht so hoch ist. Die einzige Sorge, die ich mir mache, wäre dass man evtl. Probleme beim Einbau von Radiatoren vorne und im Boden bekommen könnte.


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2014)

Hatte jetzt auch ein W2 bestellt, leider wurde nur ein Frontstaubfilter montiert, der zweite bzw. der obere Lüfter hat keinen. Der obere Lüfter wurde auch nur mit 2 Schrauben befestigt. Im Zubehör liegt nur ein Filter fürs Netzteil mit 4 Magnetpunkten bei.

Wurde bei euch auch nur ein Staubfilter vorne bei den 140mm Lüftern montiert?


----------



## nikon87 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch erst vor ein paar Tagen eins bestellt und gestern fertig zusammengebaut. Vorne 2 Staubfilter und unten über die gesamte Länge. Plus natürlich den von dir beschriebenen für das NT. Da fehlt wohl was bei dir.

Tipp für den Zusammenbau: Den P8-Connector für die CPU VOR dem Einbau des MB durch die entsprechende Öffnung fädeln. Sonst wird es eng...


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tipp und deine schnelle Antwort. 

Aber ich bin doch sehr enttäuscht, zumal das Versandhaus keine weitere Nachricht ausgibt, als "wir kümmern uns um ihr Anliegen!". Soweit ich das sehen kann, ist es aber keine Retourenware, da der Karton nur einmal mit Paketband versehen ist, außerdem hat der obere Lüfter an den freien Löchern KEINE Gewindespuren, wurden also noch nie Schrauben reingedreht.


----------



## nikon87 (22. Dezember 2014)

Tia, natürlich blöd wenn sowas in der Weihnachtszeit passiert. Da wirst du wohl etwas warten müssen, die haben ja mehr als genug zu tun. Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn die evtl. das komplette Gehäuse wieder haben wollen. Wäre natürlich das einfachste wenn die dir den Filter nachsenden, kommt aber auch auf den Händler an.

Aber hast du auch nochmal genau im Karton usw. nachgeschaut? Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2014)

nikon87 schrieb:


> Aber hast du auch nochmal genau im Karton usw. nachgeschaut? Man weiß ja nie...



Ich sag nur, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, leider leider nichts drin.  Mal sehen, wie weitergeht.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Dezember 2014)

Das ist natürlich Quark, dass da ein Filter fehlt  Ich würde erstmal auf den Händler warten bzw. Cooltek/PC-Cooling anschreiben bzw. hier im Cooltek-SupportUnterforum anschreiben. Aber so kurz vor den Feiertagen wird's bestimmt bißchen dauern....


----------



## WaldemarE (31. Dezember 2014)

So das W2 ist bestellt und wird endlich meinen Staubsauger und dB Monster in Form des Corsair Carbide Air 540 endlich ablösen hoffentlich brauch es nicht solange bis es da ist ^^


----------



## Caduzzz (31. Dezember 2014)

@WaldemarE

viel Spaß mit dem W2!! Ich bin noch immer sehr begeistert 

 Im Luxx ist auch noch ein schöner W2 Sammelthread


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Januar 2015)

So Case ist da und PC-Cooling hat das Case super verpackt nicht so wie andere Händler die einfach den Karton verschicken Nein der Karton war in einem Karton mit gaaanz viel Luftpolsterkissen, sehr löblich!  Meine Hardware ist zwar noch nicht ganz umgezogen da viele Termine grad aber ¾ ist schon fertig. Die Verarbeitungsquallitat ist im Vergleich zum Air 540 einfach nur Top, nur was die Befestigung der Hardware angeht  ist es etwas friemelig aber es geht


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Januar 2015)

Ja, PC-Cooling ist da wirklich gut, beide Gehäuse die ich von denen habe waren immer doppelt und dreifach eingepackt

Und schön, dass es dir gefällt!!


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Januar 2015)

Ich stelle später noch ein paar Vergleichs Bilder rein um den Größenunterschied zu verdeutlichen


----------



## nikon87 (5. Januar 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ja, PC-Cooling ist da wirklich gut, beide Gehäuse die ich von denen habe waren immer doppelt und dreifach eingepackt



Naja, das kann man jetzt positiv oder negativ sehen. Ich hatte bisher keinen Schaden bei Gehäusen die in Ihrem "Originalkarton" verschickt wurden erlebt. Die sind da ja im Normalfall auch nochmal in Styropor gebettet. Von daher fand ich die Verpackung von PC-Cooling nicht sehr "umweltbewusst" weil einfach unnötig. Nimmt man noch den zusätzlichen Platz dazu den das Paket dadurch in einem Transportfahrzeug einnimmt und deswegen evtl. ein zweites fahren muss...etwas übertrieben aber ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. Januar 2015)

@ nikon87 naja, ja, verstehe schon was du meinst, aber in einem PC-Enthusiasten-Forum von Umweltfreundlichkeit zu sprechen halte ich für schwierig   und ja, "einfach" verpackt reicht meistens aus


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Januar 2015)

Ich benutze den 2 Karton immer als Stauraum für Hardwarekartons und Hardware oder für den Versand von verkaufter Hardware die ich nicht mehr brauche ^^

edit: 
grade mal aus Spaß 2x 140er Silent Wings 2 (ausblasend) in den Boden gemacht und was soll ich sagen es Passt (ohne Schrauben) ^^

edit 2:
hier die versprochenen Bilderchern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit 3: 

So hab mal etwas getestet ^^


Benchmark Metro LL (3x Runs,1080p alles @max.), Messungen über MSI Afterburner, alle Lüfter auf max. (1000rpm, Cooltek 120er keine ahnung)


Bodenlüfter vorn einblasend, Bodenlüfter hinten ausblasend, mit Front
CPU = ~60°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 83°C

Bodenlüfter vorn einblasend, Bodenlüfter hinten ausblasend, ohne Front
CPU = ~53°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 81°C

Bodenlüfter vorn ausblasend , Bodenlüfter hinten einblasend, mit Front
CPU = ~60°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= °84C

Bodenlüfter vorn ausblasend , Bodenlüfter hinten einblasend, ohne Front
CPU = ~54°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 83°C

Bodenlüfter einblasend, mit Front
CPU = ~60°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 81°C

Bodenlüfter einblasend, ohne Front
CPU = ~53°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 79°C

Bodenlüfter ausblasend, mit Front
CPU = ~60°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 85°C

Bodenlüfter ausblasend, ohne Front
CPU = ~48°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 80°C

ohne Bodenlüfter, mit Front
CPU = ~58°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 84°C

ohne Bodenlüfter, ohne Front
CPU = ~51°C
GPU (@1215/3505)= 83°C

am meisten bringt einblasend, ich weiß nur nicht ob mir die 5°C die dB Erhöhung wert sind


----------



## Edonea (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo schöner Bericht.
Hab da mal ne Frage möchte mir auch den W2 holen in Kombination mit dem Prolimatech Genesis Black und hab jetzt schon ein Paar Fotos unter anderem hier im Forum gesehen mit der Kombi.
Habt Ihr den Kühler ohne weiteres in das Gehäuse montiert bekommen?
Bei  Caseking steht der Kühler sei 165 mm Hoch und der W2 unterstützt scheinbar aber nur eine CPU Kühlerhöhe von 163 mm.
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Series-Genesis-Dual-Viper-Edition::19328.html

Danke euch.
Grüße Edo


----------



## nikon87 (2. Februar 2015)

Also auf der offiziellen Seite von Prolimatech steht der Kühler an sich ist 160mm: Genesis Black Series | Prolimatech
Ich denk mal die Angabe bei Caseking kommt daher, dass die mitgelieferten Silent Wings über den Kühler hinausstehen. Aber wenn du schon Bilder gesehen hast mit der Kombination kannst du ja davon ausgehen, dass es passt. Musst dir halt nur den Kühler (Prolimatech Black Genesis KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) und andere Lüfter holen.


----------



## Edonea (2. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank, ich benutz mal andere Lüfter und schau einfach mal


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir passt der Genesis ohne Probleme rein mit meinen Silent Wings 2


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe wohl schon in sämtlichen Threads schon dasselbe gefragt, aber ein Versuch lohnt sich:
Weiß jemand, ob auch eine Eheim inkl. selbstgemachten Shoggy hinter den Mainboardtray passt?


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Februar 2015)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich habe wohl schon in sämtlichen Threads schon dasselbe gefragt, aber ein Versuch lohnt sich:
> Weiß jemand, ob auch eine Eheim inkl. selbstgemachten Shoggy hinter den Mainboardtray passt?




Ich muss zugeben, dass ich leider keine Ahnung habe was eine Eheim plus sebstgemachte Shoggy ist..wenn du mir aber "ca." Maße geben kannst wie groß das ist/sein könnte, kann ich versuchen mal zu messen, vlt hilft dir das ja ein wenig weiter..?


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2015)

Eheim: Eheim Universal 1262 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Shoggy-Sandwhich:
Shoggy Sandwich V2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. Februar 2015)

Jup. Das wär schon mal was: 145 x 75 x 103 mm (Ist wohl die kleinste Standrad-Eheimpumpe)
Dankeschön. Habe auch schon Nikon gefragt.


----------



## nikon87 (4. Februar 2015)

@Rakete: Hab dir da mal ne Antwort hinterlassen >> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...t-blue-power-two-post7154964.html#post7154964


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Februar 2015)

So, Text und Bilder mal ein wenig hin- und her geschoben in der Hoffnung, dass es jetzt wieder etwas lesbarer ist. Aber das die Änderungen nicht 1:1 übernommen werden sondern nach dem Speichern dennoch anders aussieht hat mich schon bei der Erstellung graue Haare gekostet plus dem bescheuertem Bilderupload..is einfach zum...naja, nervig, sry!

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich bekomm'die Krise warum??, TAAAAGE später, sind denn schon wieder Bilder und Text verschoben??? Ist doch *******!!


----------



## Beijon (27. März 2015)

Hey, ich bin gerade dabei mir ein System für das Cooltek W2 zusammenzusuchen. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für nen guten und vor allem Passenden CPU Lüfter?


----------



## Caduzzz (27. März 2015)

Hi Beijon,

W2 ist eine schöne Wahl  aber A) welche CPU möchtest du kühlen B) wie hoch ist dein Budget? C) nur CPU Lüfter oder meinst du CPU Kühler und was meinst du mit passend jetzt ganz genau? 

Grüße Caduzzz


----------



## Beijon (28. März 2015)

Sorry für die ungenauen Angaben. Gekühlt werden soll ein i5 4590. Es sollte sich schon um einen Kühler handeln. Was  mein Budget angeht...30-40 Euro lasse ich mir gerade noch gefallen, am liebsten möchte ich aber drunter bleiben. Achso, mit passend meine ich, dass er von seinen Ausmaßen gut einbaubar ist, ohne groß rumbasteln zu müssen. Ich bin was den Aufbau eines PCs angeht nämlich wirklich keine Leuchte.

BTW hier mal meine Konfiguration für das W2.

Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed

Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB DDR5 

8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600

512GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA

Prozessorkühler 

Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, Sockel 1150, ATX 

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...r-konfiguration-max-1000-a-3.html#post7279716

Sollte passen oder?


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Hi Beijon,

jut, ich habe eine ähnliche CPU, also brauch man da keine OC-Monster  und es gibt, auch deinem Budgetwunsch entsprechend, genug Kühler.

Leicht zu montieren z.B. Macho 120 rev.A oder true Spirit 120. "Komplizierter":  Brocken eco, Pure Rock, shadow rock2, ETS-T40, Basic 68 oder Basic 81, mit "Farbe" enermaxETS-T40BK oder LepaLV12.

Alle vollkommend ausreichend bis "überdimensioniert" 

Kl. Tipp noch zum W2:* erst *das CPU-Stromkabel durch den Mainboardtray popeln, *dann* das Mainboard einsetzen, leider fehlen da 2-3mm.

grüße caduzzz


----------



## Beijon (28. März 2015)

Wow vielen Dank. Der lepa sieht ja richtig klasse aus. Was genau erschwert da denn den Einbau. Also warum komplizierter?


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Ja, der Lepa sieht cool aus  habe ihn hier selber im Schrank liegen (besitzen, aber nicht benutzen, ein "HOCH" auf das Nerdtum) 

Die beiden Thermalrights werden einfach auf das Board geschraubt, die anderen haben noch eine Backplate um den Kühler von hinten zu stabilisieren. Ist halt ein wenig fummeliger zu montieren, aber machbar. Mit Geduld+Spucke(+dritter Hand) auch für Ungeübte.


----------



## Caduzzz (22. April 2015)

Nach diversen Basteleien bin ich wieder auf die zwei ab Werk Cooltek 140mm Lüfter zurück gegangen. Diese hängen am Mobo und laufen im idle ganz gemütlich mit ca. 600-615 rpm und sind schön leise!

Wenn man die Flöhe husten hört, so wie ich normalerweise hört man die Lüfter gaaanz wenig klackern, aber dazu muss man das Ohr an den laufenden Lüfter halten (ACHTUNG VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR! ) Nein, im Ernst, ich bin da wirklich empfindlich, aber Case zu und man hört sie Lüfter bei diesen Umdrehungen nicht.

Das sind bisher wirklich die besten ab Werk verbauten Lüfter, die ich (nicht) gehört habe


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

Muss mich nur wegen der Farbe noch entscheiden 

Mal OT, was hast du da eigentlich fürn Tisch?


----------



## Rolk (23. April 2015)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Nach diversen Basteleien bin ich wieder auf die zwei ab Werk Cooltek 140mm Lüfter zurück gegangen. Diese hängen am Mobo und laufen im idle ganz gemütlich mit ca. 600-615 rpm und sind schön leise!
> 
> Wenn man die Flöhe husten hört, so wie ich normalerweise hört man die Lüfter gaaanz wenig klackern, aber dazu muss man das Ohr an den laufenden Lüfter halten (ACHTUNG VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR! ) Nein, im Ernst, ich bin da wirklich empfindlich, aber Case zu und man hört sie Lüfter bei diesen Umdrehungen nicht.
> 
> Das sind bisher wirklich die besten ab Werk verbauten Lüfter, die ich (nicht) gehört habe



In der PCGH Print wurden die Lüfter auch mal getestet, mit dem selben Ergebniss. Bei 5V praktisch nicht warnehmbar und das müssten dann so um die 600 rpm gewesen sein (bei den 120ern). 

Habe mir daraufhin einen kleinen Vorrat zugelegt, damit sich die Versandkosten einer anderen Bestellung gelohnt haben und  weil die Lüfter wirklich günstig sind, aber die liegen jetzt alle noch Originalverpackt im Schrank.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. April 2015)

Hi Rolk,

den 120er habe ich nicht verbaut, nur relativ kurz beim Kurz Review getestet, aber auch der war leise  und wie gesagt: die 140mm sind echt super hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet (klar, irgendwann bzw. auf 12V hört man die auch, aber von der Qualität und Leistung, TOP P/L Verhältnis)

@Torianator

zu den Temps im W2 (deine Graka hatte ich auch und lauter/heißer wurde die im W2 auch nicht), bei mir werkeln grad eine Asus Strix 970 und ein i5 4670 mit einem, zugegebenermaßen überdimensioniertem, Prolimatech Megahalems +eLoop.
Nach einer Stunde Dying Light mit allem auf Anschlag hatte die Graka max 65°C und die CPU max. 55°C bei ca. 650rpm der beiden Frontlüfter, max. 750rpm des CPU Lüfters und ca. 650rpm des hinteren eLoop, bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur gestern. 
Das sind ganz normale Werte beim Zocken, kein Benchen!, aber alles relativ ziemlich leise..und bei den Temps ist auch noch Luft nach oben bzw. wenn es wärmer wird drehen die Lüfter halt ein wenig mehr (MIR ist halt etwas die Idle-Lautstärke wichtiger als unter Spielelast)

+ mein geliebter(empfindlicher) Glastisch, sag nicht, der würde bei meinen Profi*hust*Bildern zu sehr spiegeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

Ha, es sah auf den anderen Fotos edler aus als es eigentlich ist!


----------



## nikon87 (23. April 2015)

Da steht wohl jemand auf Klavierlack-Optik 
Mein neues Gehäuse ist zwar auch ganz nice, aber irgendwie vermiss ich das W2 ein bisschen...aber das kommt eben davon wenn man immer so voreilig handelt.


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

Hast Du den Megalehms schon mal semi-passiv am Laufen gehabt?

Das mit den Hochglanzoberflächen erledigt sich ganz schnel, spätestens wenn Kinder ins Haus ziehen...


----------



## Caduzzz (23. April 2015)

Hehe

Also, nein den Megahalems hatte ich meistens immer mit niedrig drehenden Lüftern verbaut (wobei ich nie übertaktet habe oder besonders fordernde CPU gehabt hätte, das war einfach so ein "Wíll-Ich-Haben" Objekt der Begierde ) Momentan muss ich mal gucken wie ich den ELoop mit dem Megahalms einpendel (habe halt ein neues Brett/Graka -  muss ich erst noch ein wenig rumspielen)

Ja, Klavierlack nicht nur ( plus Glas+Stahl), aber stimmt schon > spiegelnde Flächen...staubanfällige Flächen  Wenn die Neffen meiner Frau da sind, drück ich denen meine alten Actionfiguren in die Hand, da wird hier nüscht anjefasst


----------



## Icedaft (23. April 2015)

Ich würde semi-passiv mal antesten, da die beiden Lüfter ja recht nah am Kühler sitzen wage ich zu behaupten das die Temps bei 500-600rpm maximal um 5 Grad ansteigen werden.


----------



## Spegeli (19. August 2015)

Servus,
seit heute bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cooltek W2 Gehäuse.
Nach  ~3 Stunden war der Umbau/Einbaue abgeschlossen.
Trotz des geringen Platzes lässt sich alles wunderbar Einbauen.
Man sollte lediglich beachten den CPU Power Connectors durchzuführen bevor man das MainBoard einbaut (da dieser sonst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr durch die Trennwand passt).

Der hintere Standard 120er wurde durch einen 120er bequiet Silent Wings 2 ersetzt. 
Zusätzlich habe ich 2 Stück in den Boden eingebaut.
Die Front Lüfter sind aktuell noch Standard hier muss ich erst beobachten wie sich diese verhalten. Bisher sind sie zumindest von der Lautstärke her nicht zu hören (im Silent Mode).

Im Idle liegen die Temps aktuell bei:
CPU (5820k OC@4Ghz): ~37°C
GPU (Asus GTX 970 Strix): ~60°C

Die CPU Temp ist gleich wie in meinem alten Gehäuse (NZXT Phantom Big-Tower), die GPU Temps allerdings sind etwas höher (+~10°C).
Wie das ganze unter Last aussieht werde ich im laufe des Abends Testen.

In den kommenden Tagen werde ich an die rechte Kammer Front noch einen 80mm bequiet Silent Wings 2 verbauen, als kleine Absicherung für sehr Warme/Heiße Tag (Dachboden Wohnung) so das dort dann evtl. auch ein kleiner Airflow herrscht.
Zusätzlich werde ich meine Roten bzw. Blauen LED Strips verbauen um etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen 

Bin mit dem Gehäuse "auf den ersten blick" wirklich mehr als zufrieden. Und ich denke daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde noch mal welche Posten sobald ich die LED-Strips eingebaut habe.

*//Edit:* Hab jetzt grad ein paar Stress Tests gemacht um die Temps unter Last zu Testen. Alle Tests wurden mit 100% Gehäuse Fan Speed gemacht.
Bei der GPU erreiche ich 65-70°C @40%rpm mit Furmark Stress Test (1920x1080 mit 8xMSAA). Da die Lüfter nur mit 40% laufen habe ich hier also noch jede menge Puffer 
Bei der CPU erreiche ich ebenfalls 65-70°C mit Prime.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. August 2015)

Hi und willkommen im "Club"

Testergebnisse sind natürlich immer willkommen und bieten Anderen eine Orientierung (Stichwort "Hitzestau", ich kann's nicht mehr hören na klar, wird vielleicht alles etwas wärmer, aber absolut noch im grünen Bereich).

Ich habe momentan die mitgelieferten Lüfter an einen 7V Adapter geklemmt, einfach weil's teilsweise hier sehr warm war, gebraucht hat es vielleicht im Schnitt 2°C, also nicht die Welt...wird demnächst auch wieder sehr wahrscheinlich umgestöpselt.
Mit der Lüftersteuerung sind bei mir die die mitgelieferten Lüfter / der PC  bei "low" mit 5V quasi nicht hörbar (im idle), mit "high" unter 12V schon hörbar (ich spiele meistens ohne Headset, aber dennoch ist dann die Musik/Sounds wesentlich lauter).

Wie schon mal hier im Forum erwähnt, die mitgelieferten Lüfter sidn vielleicht nicht die schönsten, aber mMn absolut brauchbar und unterschätzt

Grüße



edit: im idle 60°C die Graka??? Ich habe bei 27°C Zimmertemperatur 41°C im idle bei der Graka (Gleiche Graka), ggf. teste mal OHNE die Lüfter unten (siehe Sammelfred im Luxx) dort haben einige User gesagt, dass bei Ihnen die Lüfter eher nur kosmetischer Natur sind, vielleicht verträgt sich das ganze nicht (und staut sich wirklich mal) oder beobachte deine Graka (Treiber etc. /taktraten), weil 60°C im idle find ich arg viel..auch bei einem Case mit wenig Lüfteröffnungen


----------



## Spegeli (19. August 2015)

Bei mir hängen alle Lüfter am Mainboard und werden über die AI Suite gesteuert.

Die Asus GTX 970 Strix hat den 0db Mode (welcher aktuell aktiv ist). Die Lüfter sind erst ab 67°C aktiv, daher kommen die etwas höheren Temps.
Werde nachher mal auf Manuell Mode umstellen und ein bisschen rumprobieren. 

Muss e mein gesamtes Steuerungs Profil bearbeiten da sich die Lüfter im gegensatz zu meinem alten Gehäuse anders positioniert haben.

Wenn die unteren Lüfter zu Problemen werden dann wohl nur weil sie der GraKa die Luft wegsaugen.



Spegeli schrieb:


> *//Edit:* Hab jetzt grad ein paar Stress Tests gemacht um die Temps unter Last zu Testen. Alle Tests wurden mit 100% Gehäuse Fan Speed gemacht.
> Bei der GPU erreiche ich 65-70°C @40%rpm mit Furmark Stress Test (1920x1080 mit 8xMSAA). Da die Lüfter nur mit 40% laufen habe ich hier also noch jede menge Puffer
> Bei der CPU erreiche ich ebenfalls 65-70°C mit Prime.



*//Edit:* Bin grad etwas am Zocken. 
Mein SSD sowie HDD sind jetzt auf 40°C hoch und das bei 24°C Zimmer Temperatur. Da muss auf jeden fall der 80mm Lüfter noch an die rechte Kammer Front, sonst rauchen die mir bei dem nächsten 30°C+ Tag ab.
Mein Sorgenkind ist aktuell die GTX 970. Bin grad am Zocken und sie ist so 65-70°C Warm, allerdings dreht sie wohl immer wieder auf 1600rpm auf um sich runter zu Kühlen was man deutlich hört.
Wenn ich hinten auf 1600rpm und vorne auf 1700rpm und meine GTX auf 1200rpm fixiere lande ich direkt bei 75°C GPU Temp.
Die CPC hingegen ist schön Kühl mit 50°C.

*//Edit: *Ich hab jetzt grad mal die 2 Boden Lüfter ausgeschalten und zack ist die GPU von 75 auf 68-70°C runter. Wie ich es mir also gedacht habe ist es kontraproduktiv die 2 Bodenlüfter raussaugen zu lassen, da sie der GPU die Luft weg saugen. Im Idle sind die Temps auch runter von ~60°C auf ~53°C@600rpm.
Jetzt muss ich die kommenden Tage mal folgende möglichkeiten ausprobieren: 


Beide Lüfter rein
Einen Lüfter rein und einen raus (wobei der Lüfter der rausbläst direkt die Luft vom rein Lüfter ansaugen wird).
Nur einen Lüfter rein aktiv
Nur einen Lüfter raus aktiv
Alternativ muss ich wirklich mal über ne WaKü nachdenken. Die GTX Lüfter sind ab 1300rpm einfach unerträglich.


----------



## nikon87 (19. August 2015)

Ich hatte bei mir damals den Lüfter unter der GraKa an die freien Slots nach hinten raus gehängt. Dazu wäre später noch ein Lüfter an der vorderen Position am Boden gekommen (einblasend).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es gut wäre 2 Lüfter am Boden, beide einblasend, zu montieren, aber den vorderen etwas "anzukippen" damit der Lufstrom nochmals in Richtung Slotblenden "beschleunigt" wird.
Oder man macht eine Art "Abdeckung" von der oberen Kante des unteren Frontlüfters zur Backplate der GraKa, sodass der gesamte vom unteren Lüfter eingesaugte Luftstrom zur GPU geht.


----------



## Spegeli (19. August 2015)

Das mit einen an die Slot Blende und einen vorne unten reinblasend hört sich gut an, werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.
So dürfte mehr Luft ins Gehäuse kommen und wieder raus ohne das es der GPU geklaut wird.
Muss ich nur schauen wie ich das dann mit meinen LED-Strips mache, da dann wohl kein Slot mehr frei ist.

Ich hab auch grad schon geschaut ob es eine möglichkeit gibt eine AiO WaKü auf die GTX zu bekommen.
Die einzigste möglichkeit die ich gefunden haben wäre eine Kraken G10 und dazu dann die Cooling Hydro Series H105 welchen einen 240er Radi hat welchen man ja auf den Boden machen könnte.
Die Kraken G10 ist zwar GTX 970 kompatibel, allerdings habe ich vermehrt gelesen das die vrm usw. wohl nicht richtig mitgekühlt werden.

Alternativ kauf ich mir gleich ne neue GraKa mit Hybrid Kühlung:
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid, 6144 MB GDDR5
Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Bk. Accelero Hybrid S, 6144 MB GDDR5
Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 DHS Black, Accelero Hybrid S, 4096 MB GDDR5

Denkt ihr ein GPU mit Radial Lüfter ist in diesem kleinen Case evtl. besser als eine mit Axial Lüfter?


*//Edit: *Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt genau gemacht habe, aber jetzt hab ich beim Zocken plötzlich nur noch 60-61°C und im Idle ~50°C?!
Naja bevor ich den Thread weiter mit meinem Zeug zumülle, werde ich jetzt wie gesagt erst mal die Lüfter Idee von nikon87 noch ausprobieren, sowie den 80mm Lüfter und meine LED-Strips einbauen 
Und mal schauen ob ich beim 5,25 Zoll Slot noch 1-2 x 40mm Lüfter (Noctua oder Noisblocker) eingebaut bekomme 


*//Edit: *Gerade ist mein 80mm Lüfter eingetroffen. In meinem Fall (dem be quiet! Silent Wings 2 80 mm) muss man beachten das man nur auf der Linken Seite die Entkoppler benutzen kann. Auf der Rechten Seite muss man die beim Case mitgelieferten schrauben verwenden, da die Entkoppler zu breit sind und man die Front Abdeckung dann nicht mehr richtig schließen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Temps der Festplatten scheint der Luftstrom des 80mm allerdings keinen Einfluss zu haben. Temps liegen weiterhin bei 35-40°C.
Ich werde nachher den Lüfter mal umdrehen und schauen ob es etwas bringt die Luft raus, statts rein zu blasen. Alternativ werde ich mal meinen Festplatten Kühler den ich hier noch rumliegen habe auf die HDD packen und schauen ob das was bringt. Die wird nämlich ~47°C Warm sobald die CPU anfängt unter Last zu Arbeiten (wahrscheinlich weil die HDD sich genau auf der Rückseite befindet) und mir ist das etwas zu hoch.

Hab jetzt auch grad einen 120er vom Boden ausgebaut und den anderen umgedreht.
Die GPU wird beim Stress Test jetzt ~67°C@900rpm(~35%).
Die Temps sind also etwas gleich geblieben, allerdings jetzt mit fast 600-700 rpm weniger.


*//Edit: *Im Idle bzw. Desktop Betrieb liegen die Temps jetzt bei:
CPU: 40°C@450-500rpm(30%)
GPU: 50°C@600rpm(30%)
Die ganzen Gehäuse Lüfter laufen fix mit 500-750rpm (Silent Mode).
Und das einzige was ich dann noch höre ist die HDD oder das Netzteil (das muss ich jetzt noch Analysieren).

Im FurMark (1920x1080 mit 8xMSAA) GPU Stress Test liegen die Temps jetzt bei:
CPU: 50°C@600rpm(37%) <- Hier weis ich nicht ob/wie arg die CPU bei dem GPU Stress Test beansprucht wird oder ob die Temps einfach durch die Warme Abluft der GPU kommen.
GPU: 65°C@1150rpm(40%) (FurMark 1920x1080 mit 8xMSAA)
Die ganzen Gehäuse Lüfter laufen fix mit 500-750rpm (Silent Mode).
Hier fange ich leicht an die GPU Lüfter zu hören.

Im Prime95 (27.9) CPU Stress Test liegen die Temps jetzt bei:
CPU: 70-80°C@900rpm(70%)
GPU: 50°C@600rpm(30%)
Die ganzen Gehäuse Lüfter laufen fix mit 500-750rpm (Silent Mode).
Hier fange ich leicht an die CPU zu hören.

Ich denke mal mit diesen Temps im Silent Mode lässt sich sehr gut Leben 
Nächste Baustelle: Festplatten Kühler bekommen:

Temps beim Zocken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Aux3 ist der 80mm Lüfter)


*//Edit: *Hab mich jetzt der Baustelle: "Warme HDD" zugewendet.
Bisher hatte ich die Platte auf der Innenseite eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hatte ich Temps von ~40-45°C (auch mit offener Gehäuse Seite).
Jetzt habe ich sie mal nach außen gebaut und siehe da: Die Temps sind direkt runter auf ~33-34°C (mit offener Gehäuse Seite).
Es liegt also wirklich an der Abluft der CPU / Mainboard, da diese direkt auf die HDD knallt (wenn sie auf der Innenseite verbaut ist).

Jetzt muss ich gleich schauen ob die Temps so kühl bleiben wenn ich das Gehäuse wieder schließe (da zwischen HDD und Case Wand dann nur 1-3mm Luft dazwischen sind).
Falls die Temps dann auch wieder über 40°C gehen wird es mir zu dumm und ich bau die HDD evtl. Vorne in die Linke Kammer ein.

Oder ich finde einen Lüfter den ich in den 5,25 Zoll Slot einbauen kann, der die Abluft von der CPU / Mainboard ansaugt und direkt nach hinten raus befördert.
Sowas wie z.b. der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Mod-It-Mod-it-5-25-Turbo-Doppellüfter/dp/B005PUVQMG
Oder so ne Blende hier: http://www.amazon.de/Spire-HD04020S...F8&qid=1440089912&sr=8-6&keywords=5,25+lüfter


*//Edit: *Ist das Gehäuse zu, erhalte ich jetzt im Desktop Betrieb 35-37°C.
Hab jetzt dann mal Prime laufen lassen um wieder etwas CPU / Mainboard abwärme zu erzeugen. Hier bleibt die HDD jetzt ebenfalls bei 37°C.
Mit den Temps bin ich jetzt erst mal zufrieden. Somit wäre dieses Problem jetzt ebenfalls gelöst *freu*
_*Will man eine 3,5 Zoll HDD in die Rechte Kammer einbauen, dann bitte unbedingt außen an den Käfig. NICHT INNEN.*_
Werde dennoch nach einer Möglichkeit schauen einen Lüfter in den 5,25 Zoll Slot zu bekommen um die CPU / Mainboard Abluft direkt nach drausen zu transportieren. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Kabel Clips für meine LED-Strips warten und dann dürfte erstmal alles Fertig sein


----------



## Farbfieber (5. Oktober 2015)

Da hab ich mir Ende September auch das W2 bestellt, und jetzt gibt es das nirgends mehr auf Lager, und dabei wollte ich das unbedingt haben. Nach 6 Jahren nur Bigtower wollte ich einfach mal was kleines haben. Jetzt heisst es 3 Wochen warten bis es wieder Lieferbar ist, oder kennt ihr eventuell noch ne Quelle wo es auf Lager ist? Gesucht wird das W2 in schwarz mit Window .


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. Oktober 2015)

Noch viel Erfolg! Ich habe mir gebraucht von nikon ein Cooltek W2 schwarz mit Window erstanden. Im Nachhinein war der Bigtower schon deutlich komfortabler ...
Kleiner ist es dennoch. Schaue doch, ob jemand eins gebraucht verkauft. Vllt. sind die Lagerbestände neben hoher Anfrage auch wegen dem "Fertigungsmangels" des Windows so niedrig.


----------



## smashbob (18. April 2016)

Vielen vielen Dank für das tolle Review!

Ich würde in der Fensterlosen Version vom W2 gerne meinen i7 6700K mit einem Dark Rock Pro von be quiet kühlen (exakt 163 mm Höhe)

Hat jemand ne ähnliche Konfig und kann sagen ob das passt? Ansonsten auch gerne andere Vorschläge für CPU Kühler für oben genannte CPU, soll sehr (!) leise sein und später mich auch beim moderaten übertakten begleiten.


----------



## W4RO_DE (18. April 2016)

Ich habe mit exakt dieser Konfiguration die Seitenwand zu bekommen. Es schien bis auf den letzten Zehntelmillimeter gerade so zu passen. Weil ich mir nicht sicher sein konnte das der CPU-Kühler die Wand nicht schon berührt habe ich aber sicherheitshalber auf das Seitenteil mit Window umgerüstet.


----------



## smashbob (18. April 2016)

Hast du es nie mit Wand ausprobiert? Habe eben jemanden kontaktiert der schrieb dass das Dark Rock Pro 3 Vibrationen an die Wand weiter gab 

Eine Alternative wäre die Fenster Version oder das Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro) welches etwas kompakter ist.


----------



## steinf131 (18. April 2016)

Achso Söhnchen!

Den Pro habe ich nicht, nur den Dark Rock 3 

Und oben, also Top nicht seitenwände vibriet

Gruß


----------



## smashbob (18. April 2016)

Hmhm ok, also selbst das Dark Rock 3 mit 160 mm Höhe gibt Vibrationen ab, mist, das is für mich keine Option. Jemand alternativen?  

PS: Hier ist das neue Fenster zu sehen 
jonsbo乔思伯

Für alle wartenden


----------



## Rolk (18. April 2016)

Wenn sie schon dabei sind das Gehäuse zu überarbeiten würde ich für einen verbesserten HDD-Halter in der Netzteilkammer plädieren. Das Teil ist in meinen Augen ein unentkoppeltes wackliges Provisorium und der grösste Negativpunkt an einem ansonsten Top Gehäuse. Der HDD Montageplatz in der vorderen Kammer könnte auch noch für einen Cent zusätzliches Gummi vertragen, damit die Festplatte das Gehäuse nicht zum Brummen bringt.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. April 2016)

Also das mit den Vibrationen vom Kühler hab ich so in dieser Art nur von User steinf131 gelesen, aber bei ihm scheint ja das TOP nicht richtig zu sitzen etc. Für moderate Übertaktung kann man bestimmt auch andere Kühler nehmen...ich find ja den hier schick  also vor allem in *schwarz
*
Preisfrage: was ist das für ein Gehäuse? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: das "neue" W2 mit dem Fenster macht mich schwach...*sabber*


----------



## steinf131 (18. April 2016)

Ich werde morgen mal das Top aufschrauben und endlich mal das elende problem lösen, es nervt einfach nur wenn es brummt D:


----------



## smashbob (19. April 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dark Rock Pro 3 in dem W2 Gehäuse (Fensterlos)?


----------



## smashbob (19. April 2016)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Also das mit den Vibrationen vom Kühler hab ich so in dieser Art nur von User steinf131 gelesen, aber bei ihm scheint ja das TOP nicht richtig zu sitzen etc. Für moderate Übertaktung kann man bestimmt auch andere Kühler nehmen...ich find ja den hier schick  also vor allem in *schwarz
> *


*

Link?*


----------



## W4RO_DE (20. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hast du es nie mit Wand ausprobiert? Habe eben jemanden kontaktiert der schrieb dass das Dark Rock Pro 3 Vibrationen an die Wand weiter gab
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre die Fenster Version oder das Dark Rock 3 (ohne Pro) welches etwas kompakter ist.





Wie gesagt mit exakt der selben Konfiguration wie du (also kein Window) ist die Seitenwand bei mir zugegangen. Sicherheitshalber habe ich dann aber das Seitenteil mit Window verbaut, soll ja wohl nicht gut sein wenn der Kühler die Wand berührt weil das Metall leitend ist, und wie will man bei geschlossener Seitenwand ohne Window sehen ob er sie berührt ... da bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen. Von Vibrationen habe ich nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. April 2016)

Fenster sieht eh besser aus. 

Ansonsten dürfte es egal sein, solange das Mainboard nicht durch den Druck vom Seitenteil unter Spannung steht und keine nervigen Vibrationen auftreten.
Eine leitende Verbindung zum Board darf der Kühler sowieso nicht haben.

Um herauszufinden, ob die Seitenwand den Kühler berührt, könnte man oben am Kühler beispielsweise etwas Wlp auftragen und dann schauen, ob was davon an der Wand hängt.


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

Besten Dank, so werd ich's machen


----------



## steinf131 (20. April 2016)

Wie gesagt, Seitenwand habe ich kein Fenster der DarkRock3 none Pro, passt.

Der CPU Lüfter gibt halt leider Vibrationen oben ab, hab den halt oben stehen den neben-Schreibtisch wegen, meiner Stauballergie


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

Das verstehe ich nich, das Dark Rock 3 hat doch ne höhe von 160 mm, im W2 dürfen wir bis max 163mm gehen. Wo stößt der da an? Oder sitzt er einfach nicht fest und es gehen Vibrationen über CPU Kühler ans Mainboard und von da ans Gehäuse?

Gruß

smash


----------



## Caduzzz (20. April 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nich, das Dark Rock 3 hat doch ne höhe von 160 mm, im W2 dürfen wir bis max 163mm gehen. Wo stößt der da an? Oder sitzt er einfach nicht fest und es gehen Vibrationen über CPU Kühler ans Mainboard und von da ans Gehäuse?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> smash



Nee, eigentlich dürfte er oben nicht anstoßen (sieht man ja auf dem Photo von steinf131, ...äh, ganz andere Idee, ist das CPU Lüfter Kabel vielleicht so ("nicht") verlegt, dass es oben an den Deckel stößt und so  schön Vibrationen weiterleitet (bzw. das die CPU Stromversorgung liegt am Lüfter UND Deckel an, sieht so fast auf dem Photo aus)?


----------



## nikon87 (4. Juli 2016)

Da ich mir die neue Version mit verdunkeltem Glasfenster zugelegt habe lasse ich mal kurz ein paar Eindrücke davon hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das Seitenfenster die komplette Seite abdeckt, ich aber den unteren Teil mit Radiator und Kabel nicht sehen will habe ich das von innen mit schwarzer Folie abgeklebt. Auch an den Rändern und Oben ist das quasi nötig (ca. 2 cm), da man sonst die "unschönen" Ausspaarungen in den Rändern von der alten Befestigungsart (Nippel) sieht wenn man das Gehäuse von innen beleuchtet. Da hätte man seitens Cooltek dran denken können. Im ausgeschalteten Zustand ist die Seite dann quasi einfach schwarz und man sieht die Hardware nur ganz leicht durchschimmern.

Ansonsten entspricht das Gehäuse genau der ersten Version (hatte ich ja auch), es gibt also sonst keinerlei Änderungen. Es sieht aber mit der Glasscheibe nochmal um einiges "wertiger" aus muss ich sagen und ich würde das Case jederzeit empfehlen wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Cube ist. Ich habe jetzt mehrere davon durch und bin nicht umsonst zum W2 zurückgekommen. 

Edit: Da es Nachfragen zu meinem Loop gab hab ich mal noch ein paar Bilder von der Rückseite gemacht und der Vollständigkeit halber zwei Bilder im abgeschalteten Zustand (sorry für schlechte Quali):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß...ich muss da hinten nochmal aufräumen.


----------



## smashbob (4. Juli 2016)

Sieht sehr schön aus, so aufgeräumt und beleuchtet ist es in meinem W2 nicht, ist aber auch ohne Glasscheibe. Das Gehäuse ist ein bisschen größer als ich anfangs gedacht habe aber sieht einfach super aus und passt sehr gut in meine Bude.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juli 2016)

Sieht cool aus Nikon ....hätte ich nicht eine selbstbestimmte "Gehäuse-Kauf-Sperre" würde ich mir wohl auch wieder das W2 kaufen, vor allem mit der Glasseite


----------



## krankyphobious (7. September 2016)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> Sieht cool aus Nikon ....hätte ich nicht eine selbstbestimmte "Gehäuse-Kauf-Sperre" würde ich mir wohl auch wieder das W2 kaufen, vor allem mit der Glasseite




Wisst ihrdenn, ob es die Glas-Seite separat zum Kaufen gibt? 
Ich selbst besitze ja das gleiche Gehäuse, aber ohne diese neue Glasscheibe. 

Oder wollen die, dass ich mein noch quasi Neuwertiges W2 verkaufe und das neue Model kaufe, 
nur wegen der einen "Seite"?


----------



## nikon87 (7. September 2016)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Wisst ihrdenn, ob es die Glas-Seite separat zum Kaufen gibt?
> Ich selbst besitze ja das gleiche Gehäuse, aber ohne diese neue Glasscheibe.
> 
> Oder wollen die, dass ich mein noch quasi Neuwertiges W2 verkaufe und das neue Model kaufe,
> nur wegen der einen "Seite"?


Da die Scheibe mit 4 Schrauben befestigt wird und nicht mit den "Nippeln" wie die normalen Seitenteile, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es die gesondert zu kaufen gibt. Und wenn bekommst du sie wohl nur mit Bastelarbeit an das "alte" W2. Dort fehlen ja die Gewinde im Gehäuserahmen. Außerdem ist das Teil ziemlich stabil wie ich (glücklicherweise) feststellen durfte, daher sollte es eher selten vorkommen, dass die kaputt geht. Aber wenn du es sicher wissen willst musst du dich wohl mal direkt an Cooltek wenden. Ich denke hier im Forum kann dir das keiner mit Sicherheit beantworten.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade dass deine Frage schon vom Cooltek-Support beantwortet wurde hier im Forum: Hier oder noch genauer bzw. sogar mit Preis hier...ich denke für 30€ ist das ein einwandfreies Angebot. Auf Grund der Beschreibung würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass man die Löcher für die Schrauben aber selbst bohren muss, daher auch der komplette Garantieverlust. Bei einem Gehäuse aber wohl sowieso eher uninteressant. Kann ja nicht viel "von alleine" kaputt gehen.


----------



## Deemor (16. September 2016)

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse in silber, aber ohne Seitenfenster. Leider finde ich das nirgends außer bei Amazon für ~300€...


----------



## Rolk (16. September 2016)

Hier im Forum im Supportbereich ist auch Cooltek vertreten. Die können dir sicher sagen, ob das nur eine kurzfristige Schwäche ist oder ob das Gehäuse wirklich nicht mehr lieferbar ist.


----------

